# Third Brake Light TT Roadster



## Carolanne (Feb 19, 2007)

HI, please could someone offer advice for an Audi TT roadster Mk2 2012. The third brake light has blown, I have the part, I have removed the plastic cover inside the boot and the screws holding the part in place. How do I remove the old brake light. Do I tap the threads gently to dislodge it? I know its stuck with tape as the new part comes with sticky tape. 
Thanks in advance
Carolanne


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Itll probably just be stuck like s**t to a blanket!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Carolanne guessing you meant the high level led brake light which is a common fault. Hope you tried to get your dealer to do it free of charge under the campaign. Anyway if you look down this post you will see a link to a pdf which may help you.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=299385&p=2404789&hilit=led+brake+light#p2404789


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My boot mounted brake light had a few leds fail, like many others on here

Just took a few mails and calls to Audi customer services and dealer and eventually was replaced as a "goodwill gesture"

Dealers advised not a common fault and my car was not one linked to the recall, which only affected a few cars apparently, until I told him about all of the issues on here and then he sorted it.

Just have to persevere

Good luck


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

It's a fairly cheap repair anyway so I guess sum up if it's actually worth your time negotiating with the stealers for a freebee. When mine went last year the light strip only cost about £40 and I don't think my indie garage even charged me to fit it as it was in for a service anyway.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> My boot mounted brake light had a few leds fail, like many others on here
> 
> Just took a few mails and calls to Audi customer services and dealer and eventually was replaced as a "goodwill gesture"
> 
> ...


How old is your car out of interest?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine went towards the end of it's 5th year. In my case it wasn't the LEDs that started to go but the connection on the light strip that was corroded resulting in intermittent failure. Both LEDs going and corrosion is quite common on the mk2


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

rajanm1 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > My boot mounted brake light had a few leds fail, like many others on here
> ...


March 2102


----------



## Carolanne (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi,
I did contact Audi and they did say they was a recall but not for my model of car :?

Today my dad and I got the job done - its not a 5 minute job but easy once you know how. The worst part was getting the spring clip off. We eventually had to break it off and being inside the boot lid, its awkward.

Thank you for all the help!  
Carolanne


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Back to the future? Haha Cheers have and led or 2 which are dim/on the way out so will send them an email. Mines a 2010 though and when I mentioned it to the dealer they weren't interested


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I complained to the dealers about my 2011 TT 3rd brake light but they wasn't interested (even when I quoted the recall number).
Bought new from a Audi dealer on eBay for around £40 posted easy enough to fit.


----------

